# Think before you speako



## Morcko (Nov 25, 2013)

Reading about all these owners of pets on the move ,,,would you prefer to take your pet as a partner on holiday trips ,or your Partner,? Serious replays only please. ...


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

My partner as taken the chickens, pond fish or bees may prove much less easy than taking MrsW.

Dave :lol:

sorry if that seems facetious


----------



## Morcko (Nov 25, 2013)

One reply out of 50 ,brave ,,you must have been H master at some time...


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I can't take the hound without albert

After 50 yrs of marriage I need a reason to take him :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Morcko (Nov 25, 2013)

Which one ."?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

to be fair

I don't drive the motorhome either   

Aldra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Perhaps the lack of replies speaks volumes...... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sandra and I are made of very tough stuff, and I know that Albert is VERY special, but in a different way to Shadow..... who is also very special but who also cannot drive (although everyone acknowledges it is HIS motorhome (Shadow's not Albert's :lol: )

Dave


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I have been away on my own with one of the Whippets.

I did not intend to take her but she has perfected that sad, hangdog look that melts your iron resolve. :lol:


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

I always take Val , I've never had a cat but if I did I wouldn't take it


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No rather take the wife than an animal, they are much more demanding, no not the wife.  

cabby


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I'd take the missus every time.

1) Can the dog cook the dinner?
2) Can the dog read a map?
3) Can the dog do the shopping?
4) Can the dog argue with autoroute toll booth operators?
5) Can the dog keep the van tidy?
4) Do I have to get up and let the missus out for a wee at 7am?

It's a no-brainer. :roll:


----------



## foxtwo (Jun 23, 2012)

never without missus....she feeds us


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

If I left the bride at home who's going to wave their arms like a whirling dervish when I want to reverse the MH? 

Certainly not the dog!

And I can't afford a reversing camera.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I will always prefer to take Basia - she has an EHIC card; vets are expensive.  :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

I cant drive the bus so OH is kinda essential. He did once say that in an emergency if he was unable to drive then the dog would manage. So from that logic he would be happy to leave me behind :?


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

Apart from Norris the guide dog who generally has to come if Joshua does I wouldntg take the animals but often I might consider raising the kids without the oh.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Have to take John, as I don't drive. This means we have to take Barney the dog, as he is more or less glued to John's leg (but not when driving).

We adopted Barney in Portugal, and now he comes with us everywhere. He's a great companion and a seasoned traveller, but we do find we're more limited at what we can see and do with him around.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Neither the dog nor I drive the motorhome

So by default I need to take him

Mind you he empties the loo, fills the water

Cooks on the rare occasions I have consumed too much wine when preparing the meal :lol: :lol: 

Go on, I choose to take him   

Aldra 8O


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Thank you all for the smiles, we have no pets now, but would still take John as I can't reach to put the awning out.  :lol: :lol: 

did take both my dog and cat with me when I was solo though.

Sue


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

suedew said:


> Thank you all for the smiles, we have no pets now, but would still take John as I can't reach to put the awning out.  :lol: :lol:
> 
> did take both my dog and cat with me when I was solo though.
> 
> Sue


So I take it that when you were solo, you trained the dog and cat to reach the awning. :wink:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Heathcliffe, get over yourself

Of course the dog and cat could open the awning

Any fool can

Even me

sandra


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info Sandra , I should be ok then


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have sometimes managed to run away in the van without my supervisor (partner) but I seldom get very far and I am usually returned (captured) after a few days. I am not allowed pets.

I did get as far as Tenerife last January though.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey Barry

Next time you are allowed away alone

I'll lend you the big black hairy hound

Maybe I could come too

Ask Michelle :lol: 

I'll cook

sandrau


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Aldra Wrote: *Hey Barry
> 
> Next time you are allowed away alone
> 
> ...


Ooooh. Its a date!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I take my pet goldfish 'michael' with us in an envelope, he lays on the dashboard & enjoys the views as we drive along, he's probably bored to death with visiting France & just lays there all kinda glassy eyed :silly:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I always take my pet newt with me,he sits on my shoulder as i drive.
His name is Tiny,he`s minute. :lol: 

Les


----------

